# ilmbase install removes libImath.la, OpenEXR build fails



## free-and-bsd (Aug 22, 2014)

Problem building graphics/OpenEXR after graphics/ilmbase update. Error code:

```
...
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libImath.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libImath.la'
```
The missing file used to belong to graphics/ilmbase, but in the updated version the Makefile only provides for its post-install removal, and not installation:

```
post-install:
        ${STRIP_CMD} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/libHalf.so.${VER}
        ${RM} -f ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/*.la
.for l in libIex libIexMath libImath libIlmThread
        ${STRIP_CMD} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/${l}-${MAJORVER}.so.${VER}
        ${LN} -s ${l}-${MAJORVER}.so.${VER} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/lib/${l}.so
.endfor
```
OK, the /usr/ports/UPDATING recommends this procedure for this particular update:

```
sudo portmaster -r ilmbase -r OpenEXR
```
which, of course, changes nothing in this state of affairs. So, any reasons why the *.la and *.a files were removed while other builds need them?


----------



## teig (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

A temporary solution is to copy them manually to /usr/local/lib. Go to /usr/port/graphics/ilmbase and `make` it. The needed *.la files are then in /usr/port/graphics/ilmbase/work/ilmbase-2.2.0/. Copy all five and rename the four of them that have '-2_2' in the name. Then go to /usr/ports/graphics/OpenEXR and `make`, etc.

At least this fixes the building process, whether things work when done remains to be seen. I'm currently updating.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe it could the same solution, as my problem with libtasn1.la: I write in the Makefile

```
USES= libtool:keepla
```
?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Aug 28, 2014)

@teig: yes it does work. Though the built libs are found, to be precise, in /usr/ports/graphics/ilmbase/work/stage/usr/local/lib dir, and not in the much expected work/ilmbase* dir.
@talsamon : no it doesn't work, unfortunately. I suspect, it is some cmake thing about it all. When I tried to do normal `./configure` in the source dir, it just failed. And I just don't know how cmake works, never used it for building sources.


----------

